

I Didn’t Know You Could Do That With Google Docs [video] - vdondeti
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/05/google-docs/

======
vanni
How many times will this presentation hit the HN first page yet?

8 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2043849> 450 Page Google Docs
Presentation (todayandtomorrow.net)

20 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010767> Epic Animation
Created Entirely in Google Docs (malbonnington.com)

At least now we know for sure that HN beats TechCrunch on speed :)

------
dillon
That was AWESOME.

